

Pioneers - The latest initiative from the visionaries behind Thinkspace. - jamesbrks
http://thinkspace.co.uk/pioneers
Providing some of the world&#x27;s brightest young entrepreneurs with more opportunities than they could get in a lifetime.
======
applerebel
This is an amazing project

